# Anyone ever used 3m Scotchgard repellant for re-waterproofing?



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

I browsed through the threads and most people recommended Nikwax. Has anyone ever tried 3m Scotchgard to re-waterproof their gear?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

nope never tried and i dont think i would when the waterproofing chems actually designed for snow wear are so cheap no need to experiment with other shit.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I've used it and it works awsome. Wash your stuff throw it in the dryer and then apply one coat. let it dry probly over night and apply another. I think there are different kinds of scotch guard and they make one for clothing and stuff.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, it says it works for clothing. 

Repellent Protection


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah that's the stuff. it works great! My gear is like 7 yrs old and after rewaterproofing it's like brand new again.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Why not use Nikwax or something like that? It's about the same cost anyways. Since you run it through the rinse cycle, it will treat your entire jacket, pants etc... Using a spray can, it's impossible to get even coverage and hit every spot. It's inevitable that you'll miss some seams or whatever.


----------

